# Hello from Orlando Florida



## johnm160 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi gang,

I just stumbled in here last night. I have been grilling for years but have been wanting to take the plunge into smoking meat. 

I have already bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipies and am now deciding on what type of smoker to get. I think I am leaning toward a GOSM based on what I have read here so far.

Well off to do more reading


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! You have found the right place to learn all about the art of smoking meat. The GOSM is a great choice. Feel free to ask questions of all the fine folks here. Glad you joined us.


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard. You came to the right place. I'm a GOSM owner and it is a great unit. Would recommend the wide body to preclude issues in the future. Sign up for the 5 day and I strongly recommend you use the smoking log your first few smokes. It kind of gets you to be aware of what your unit can do as you collect data.
Look forward to hearing about your smokes and seeing lots of Q-views.


----------



## cheech (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Ask share and tell.


----------



## flash (Jul 4, 2007)

Orlando huh. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well, i shouldn't hold that against you. I lived there most of my life but escape in 2001. The "Stress Capital of the USA" just didn't suit me anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Welcome anyway. Hopefully you'll find new friend and some great ways to do the 'Q'.


----------



## johnm160 (Jul 4, 2007)

Well...... I use to live in N.Y. so this was de stressing for me....lol

Thanks gang, I am actually thinking about the $189 deluxe GOSM. I found out about a meat market not too far away where I can get some brisket too.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF johnm160!!! Spring for the Deluxe model if you can. The extra room is well worth it and construction seems better on the units I have saw.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  You will get know alot of great folks here willing to help in any way with your adventures.  Have fun.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 4, 2007)

John:

Welcome to SMF, the place for great Q and friendly and helpful people. A lot of people here have the GOSM and really love it. Good luck with your decision and visit often.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!! You can get great ideas and wonderful tips.  You have a great home at SMF!!  Remember to share your ideas, recipes, and Pictures for Drool time


----------



## squeezy (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF johnm160! You have come to the right place ...

While you are shopping for your new 'Q', take a look at the Camp Chef 'Smoke Vault 24' ... a bit more money but well built I understand.
I have bought and paid for mine and will pick it up in Wisconsin next month while on vacation.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, there are a lot of very helpful people here, I have learned
a lot from them in a very short time


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello up there!


----------



## johnm160 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.....I am still reading and learning.

Wow that Camp Chef 'Smoke Vault 24 sure does look purdy..... I don't know if I can find that locally but I will look.


-John


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

welcome to smf -your new 2nd home & once ya get yer smoker, your other other addiction. i think they have them @ bass pro,lowe's,& home depot.  deejaydebi has 1 she wrotea review on it down the page. i'm curious as to how much it weighs.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, hope to see some more great pics and hear some more great adventures!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, glad you found us, seems like the GOSM, is a good choice , lookin forward to your posts


----------



## jts70 (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad you have joined us! I have a GOSM and I love it ! Whatever you decide toi get GO BIGGER OR YOU WIL REGRET IT!!!


----------



## johnm160 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it took long enough......

But I picked up my GOSM big block today. The only problem is I think it is too damm hot to put it together.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Froridian (Brandon) and smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome Johnm -

You will find this site chocker block full of wonderful people, great recipes and all kinds of smokers! I doubt you'll find the Camp Chef Smoke Vault locally or for a good price Amazon.com has the best price on these. If you click through the smoking meat store a small stipend will go to our site founder if you should decide to purchace. Good luck!


----------



## mwc115 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet!  I've only been smoking a few weeks myself.  You won't go back!  Then you be reading on here about charcoal and modifying your smoker and smoking everything that can possibly be smoked!


----------



## johnm160 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok, I got this baby together after dark when the temp dropped a bit. 

I will not have an oppertunity to smoke anything in it till monday though.

Where is the best place in Orlando to get spare ribs and boston butts? I am not really fond of the supermarket meat around here. 

Thanks for the help gang, I am looking forward to getting started.


----------



## doc (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey John!

Welcome to SMF, sorry for my tardy salutation, seeming as how we're neighbors! 
I love my GOSM, and I'm guessing you will too. Only way to beat the heat(and stress) here is with some ice cold friends and lots of thin blue smoke! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I pick my meat up at Petty's in Longwood, just west of I-4 on 434. It is a family owned meat market, full of great stuff.They will butcher whatever you need, just ask. Great ribs and butts there, not to mention the only place in town you can pick up a big ol' cut of USDA corn fed Prime beef! I was super excited to find them, they started in Melbourne, my hometown. Been going since I was tot. Best meat in town. 

Check it out, enjoy a complementary Natty Light while you shop (hey, key word is complimentary), let me know how it goes. 

We're glad to have you, this is the best spot to learn the art of 'Q'!


----------



## johnm160 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Doc, I will head over there. There is a place on the UCF side of town that has really great meat, but they only have a few different cuts.

I have lots of icy cold friends too.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi johnm160!...Welcome to the *SMF*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...We're glad to have you aboard!!...

Sorry it took so long to welcome you, but I've been offline due to ISP/computer problems since July 2...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until later...


----------

